# The Sukhoi T-4



## Graeme (Sep 16, 2007)

Amazing aeroplane.

http://www.monino.co.uk/Downloads/T-4_fly.mpg


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 16, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Amazing aeroplane.
> 
> http://www.monino.co.uk/Downloads/T-4_fly.mpg




B-70 rip off


----------



## Graeme (Sep 16, 2007)

In 1970 the Sukhoi Design Bureau won a design competition to develop an advanced strike/reconnaissance aircraft utilising technology from the T-4 programme. The T4MS. Designed to have an intercontinental range, Mach3+ speed, and the ability to use 'existing Russian airfields' it only progressed through the preliminary design stage.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 17, 2007)

Boy, I would have sworn it was a Valkyrie if that big star wasn't painted on the side.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Boy, I would have sworn it was a Valkyrie if that big star wasn't painted on the side.



Another big clue is the single fin.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, good point. I think the Valkyrie also had 6 or 8 jet nozzles instead of just the 4.


----------

